# 26G Tank I setup for my mom :)



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I set this 26G bow front tank for my mom a little over a year ago. The reason I am posting it is to show new aquarists that a low maintenance tank is very easy to achieve as long as the basics are covered and the tank gets cycled right. Its pretty easy to have a nice tank. Stability is key to ME so once a month I do a 50% water change. I will list off everything about this tank  It's due for its cleaning monthly cleaning so I will be back in a few days to work on it.

Since I don't live with my mom but she really wanted a fish tank again I decided why not. I needed to setup this tank to have as little maintenance as possible. I don't go over to my moms a whole lot, so once a month maintenance was my goal. Of course there would be RULES for my mom that she agreed to follow.  No adding fish, no over feeding, top off tank when the water gets low, leave all maintenance to me.

Cycling the tank: I cycled the tank using the easiest method there is, using already cycled Bio media out of one of my canister filters. Since it was for my mom tank. I bought the right amount of new media to fill her canister filter. I than opened my canister and mixed all my bio media with all of her new bio media. I than split all the media into both canisters. Instantly cycled fish tank.

Filtration: Fluval 304, Aquaclear 150. I used what I have found works the best for me. 2 filters, canister and HOB. The canister filter I use mainly to house all my bio media. All 3 trays are full of bio media. I mainly use Seachem, Eheim and fluval types of biomedia. I have no idea which types work the best. These are just the easiest brands to find. I use the HOB as mainly a water polisher. I don't usually run anything but the foam block in it. Occasionally I will run filter floss but it can clog quickly so I generally don't run it full time. I am also using pre filter on both intake hoses.

Substrate: Eco complete. It has worked well for me. I know others have had good success with it. I Like how its not muddy like some of the other similar substrates out there

Lighting: Coralife double T5 with 1x 6,500k, 1x 10,000k. Lights are on for 8hrs a day from 2pm to 10pm. On a timer of course 

Additives added: All Im using is Seachem PH neutral and tap water conditioner. I havn't tested the water parameters in awhile. Might be time 

Plants: I started with a few species but found 1 plant thrived better than the rest and with very little up keep. Hygrophila Polysperma. This plant grows like a weed and has very bright green leaves. Its a stem plant so replanting it is simple. Cut a piece off at the stem. Plant it into the substrate. There is also a sword species but its growth has been minimal. I don't want my mom adding anything so Fertilizers are not being used regularly. When I go by there I add a little fertz to help out.

Fish: In a simple tank the fish must be kept simple. I try to split the tank into levels. I than figure out which fish will live where and buy species based on occupying all levels of the tank.

Bottom: 3 Cory's
Mid Bottom: 5 Rumy nose tetras
Middle: 2 Angel fish
Mid top 3 Dwarf Rainbows, 1 white cloud, 5 Black Tetras 
Algae: Male Bristle Nose Pleco

I have recently increased the fish numbers since my mom has done very well with not over feeding and following my rules. I felt the Bio could handle a few more fish so I added more a month ago. So far so good.

Rocks and Wood: I gathered these locally.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice looking tank! I laughed when I read "mom has done very well with not over feeding and following my rules". Every time I go away on a business trip, my daughter (thank goodness) steps in and feeds my fish. If it were my boys....sigh*, they may just give them a weeks worth a food at once as it saves time 

Seachem - I still use hagen stuff (old school) but I think it's time to make the switch.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking great, healthy plants, clean water, don't see any algae on aquarium glass. So on 26 gal you still running two filters? Thought one canister will be good enough.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully you can get the plants growing like this. 

Yes I'm running 2 filters on a 26 g. I run 2 on my 25 g as well. Over filtering works well for me and also helps with water movement.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

The tank is looking great Justin! Let me know if you pull any more of that Hygro out of there.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Great looking tank and thanks for sharing an example of a successful low-tech planted tank! It can be done!


----------

